# Jackets vs Softshells.. ?



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I think generally you can't get the same level of waterproofing on a soft shell.

Also, im not sure how it works for snowboarding but i know with climbing/mountainering snags and durability come into play.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

onthefence said:


> Every site I've looked to buy on separates snowboard Jackets from Softshells. Whats the difference, and what are the pros/cons of each?


Shells are the outsides without liners I think. Some people like it that way because they can control the layering separately.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Shells are the outsides without liners I think. Some people like it that way because they can control the layering separately.


your statement is correct but it has nothing to do with softshells. 

a shell has no insulation, is very waterproof, is somewhat breathable in the right conditions, windproof. 

a softshell often has some light insulation, can be waterproof (more and more are made with goretex/goretex-style laminates) are generally very breathable, and are softer and quieter than a shell, more puncture resistant. 

shell: a very waterproof outer layer

softshell: a very breathable outer layer, can be used as a light insulating layer, may be used as a waterproof outer layer. 

part of the problem with defining them is that a softshell is kind of an ambiguous term. when they first came out they were all hoodless, insulated, either windstopper or not, and meant for use under a shell or alone during high-aerobic activity. 

now softshells have evolved into actual shells, that are soft. so a three layer laminate that is(?) waterproof, very moveable, nearly as light or as light as a hard shell, with no insulation at all. 
so part of it could easily be: what kind of softshell are we talking about?


----------

